# Shippo and Eevee!



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Here are some pictures of both of my dogs. Eevee is the black one. >^_^<


































That should be enough for now. >^_^<


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Oooo, I love that top pic...that's definately art piece quality, deserving of a big frame.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Thanks! I did that one back in high school, for photography class. I plan on getting a better one in color soon. >^_^<


----------



## GSD lover (Apr 8, 2006)

Evee is just beautiful!


----------



## dachsund96 (May 30, 2006)

there both so pretty


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

Cheetah said:


> Thanks! I did that one back in high school, for photography class. I plan on getting a better one in color soon. >^_^<


Dude the black and white looks perfect with her though. It makes it look all intense... that's always been my fav pic of her.


----------

